# Essi



## Aegidius

Salve a tutti,
ci sono alternative più eleganti al pronome "_essi_"?
Grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

Loro; ma dipende dal contesto. Puoi fare qualche esempio?


----------



## Aegidius

Ecco dove devo inserire il pronome:

----->
Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego, non gli impedivano di avere degli amici. _Essi_ erano ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...
----->


Naturalmente se pensate che "essi" sia già sufficiente non avete che da dirlo.
Grazie.


----------



## Rub87

Essi è più formale ed elegante di "loro". In questo contesto penso che suoni meglio "questi"


----------



## Aegidius

Rub87 said:


> Essi è più formale ed elegante di "loro". In questo contesto penso che suoni meglio "questi"




In effetti ci avevo pensato, ma "questi", non è solo per il singolare?


----------



## Rub87

Può essere usato anche per il singolare (e suona molto formale), ma dipende dal contesto. Penso possa essere usato anche per il plurale tranquillamente


----------



## Alxmrphi

Scusa, credo che qualcosa mi sia mancato..

Un italiano che pensa che 'questi' è usato solo per il singolare invece di 'questo/questa', non ci capisco.. avrei pensato se si dovessi usare _questo/a/i/e_ prima di '*erano*', si dovrebbe scegliere tra 'questi / queste'.. ma la domanda di un nativo che pensa che sarebbe errato usarlo con qualcosa che non è il singolare... non ci arrivo.

Qualcuno può spiegarmi di cosa parliamo qui?


----------



## MOMO2

marco.cur said:


> Loro; ma dipende dal contesto. Puoi fare qualche esempio?


 
Loro non è più elegante di essi. Semmai il contrario.


----------



## Rub87

Sì effettivamente è strano ed usato solo nello scritto o in situazioni molto formali (spessissimo in letteratura). "questi" si riferisce all'ultima persona di cui si stava parlando; es: "stavo discutendo a tavola con mio cugino. Questi ad un certo punto si alzò e se ne andò".
comunque nella lingua parlata non si usa; si utilizzerebbe in questo caso "lui" normalmente. 
Non conosco il senso di questa regola, effettivamente "questi" è plurale, ma può essere usato come pronome dimostrativo con riferimento ad un singolare.


----------



## Alxmrphi

MOMO2 said:


> Ho avuto la tua stessa perplessità e sono madrelingua italiana. Quindi credo che non sarà facile spiegare ... Forse Aegidius non è italiano e intendeva che vive in Italia.


 
Non sai quanto sono sollevato


----------



## marco.cur

Questi sta per "questa persona", come da definizione del Devoto Oli. È molto usato nella forma scritta.
Immagino che Aegidius si riferisse al fattore stilistico, non al significato. In effetti ad alcuni può sembrare poco delicato usare "questi" per riferirsi a delle persone. Anche se questo e questi si possono usare sia per le persone che per le cose, in certi contesti, e a seconda di come vengono usati, potrebbe sembrare che uno stia trattando una persona alla stregua di una cosa.

Comunque io lascerei essi


----------



## doktorenko

Secondo la mia grammatica "questi" e "quegli" sono forme letterarie per i pronomi dimostrativi singolari "questo" e "quello", e possono essere usati solo quando sono soggetti, quindi non in un complemento, e se riferiti a persona o animale personificato.

Quindi potrò scrivere "Questi è il mio Signore", ma non "Ecco Marco e Luca, a questi piace la pizza, a quegli no".

Nel caso trattato (sostituzione di "essi") "questi" sarebbe semplicemente il  pronome dimostrativo  plurale  e non questa forma letteraria plurale riferita però a soggetto singolare.


----------



## Rub87

Infatti sia nell'esempio dell'autore sia nel mio "questi" è soggetto, non complemento


----------



## doktorenko

Rub87 said:


> Infatti sia nell'esempio dell'autore sia nel mio "questi" è soggetto, non complemento



Si usa però solo riferito a soggetti singolari, altrimenti è il normale pronome dimostrativo.


----------



## marco.cur

Comunque non era in discussione questi al singolare, ma se nel contesto citato fosse meglio essi o questi. Per me ci sta meglio essi, ma è una questione di stile, non di significato.


----------



## Aegidius

Ecco cosa riporta il vocabolario che ho consultato:


-------->
            quésti: *quésti* 

_pron. dimostr. m. sing._, rar., us. solo come soggetto, questo, questa persona.


-------->


Non sono impazzito, come potete vedere!


----------



## doktorenko

marco.cur said:


> Comunque non era in discussione questi al singolare, ma se nel contesto citato fosse meglio essi o questi. Per me ci sta meglio essi, ma è una questione di stile, non di significato.



Infatti, stabilito che "questi" può riferirsi solo a soggetto singolare la questione diventa: è possibile sostituire "questo" a "lui" (e quindi "questi" a "essi" )?

Io dico che è meglio usare "essi".

EDIT:

rileggendo la frase "questi erano ..." però non suona affatto male, forse è meno pesante di "essi".


----------



## doktorenko

Si potrebbe pure scrivere "Gli stessi erano ...", altra forma letteraria.


----------



## Aegidius

Forse sono partito con il piede sbagliato: ero fermamente convinto che "essi" non piacesse a nessuno e che fosse antiquato.
A quanto pare era un mio preconcetto perchè facendo delle ricerche ho scoperto che è piuttosto utilizzato.

Ringrazio tutti quelli che sono intervenuti e vado a dormire.
Ciao.


----------



## MOMO2

Aegidius said:


> Ecco dove devo inserire il pronome:
> 
> ----->
> Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego, non gli impedivano di avere degli amici. _Essi_ erano ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...
> ----->
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> La virgola avanza. Ti suggerisco un'alternativa che, a mio avviso, farebbe filare meglio la frase.
> 
> Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego non gli impedivano di avere degli amici e questi erano ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...
> 
> Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego non gli impedivano di avere degli amici: amici ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...


----------



## gatogab

Nel loro piccolo, le formiche preferiscono _'essi'._
Concede un connotado elegante e sobrio al tempo stesso.

Mi spiego:
*Loro* nella mia lingua materna significa *pappagallo* perciò la mia difficoltà nell'accettare questo pronome personale plurale come tale.


----------



## simenon

Secondo me "essi" è bruttino. Non mi sembra che dia una connotazione elegante, ma anzi ha un tono po' scolastico (da tema di prima media) e pesante. Soprattutto riferito a delle persone. Io cerco sempre di evitarlo. Preferisco addirittura la ripetizione del nome. Nel tuo caso potresti scrivere (ma dpende anche da come continua la frase): 

Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego, non gli impedivano di avere degli amici. _Degli amici _ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...

oppure: 

... di avere degli amici. _Ma questi amici _erano ben allenati...

o ancora: 

...di avere degli amici. _I suoi amici però _erano ben allenati...
o ancora: 

di avere degli amici, _che però _erano ben allenati


----------



## Elianthos

In realtà "essi" è sempre stato preferito a "loro" perché più elegante, fin dai tempi dello stil novo. Poi, a partire più o meno da Manzoni, è avvenuto un cambio di preferenze e stile, portando spesso ad optare per la forma "loro".
Però, almeno fino ai miei tempi, le maestre e le professoresse delle medie preferivano che utilizzassimo il più classico "essi" per la forma soggetto, e "loro" per la forma complemento.


----------



## simenon

Elianthos said:


> In realtà "essi" è sempre stato preferito a "loro" perché più elegante, fin dai tempi dello stil novo. Poi, a partire più o meno da Manzoni, è avvenuto un cambio di preferenze e stile, portando spesso ad optare per la forma "loro".
> Però, almeno fino ai miei tempi, le maestre e le professoresse delle medie preferivano che utilizzassimo il più classico "essi" per la forma soggetto, e "loro" per la forma complemento.


 Ecco è proprio quello che dicevo. Sa di scuola. Di regole scolastiche. Maestri e professori (non tutti, per carità, ma molti), se è per questo, consideravano un errore grave l'uso del "lui" come soggetto, che tutti gli scrittori moderni già allora (quando io ero alle elementari) usavano tranquillamente, e ci costringevano a riempire i nostri temi e riassunti di orribili "egli" ed "ella". Un'altra parola vietatissima era "arrabbiarsi". "Solo i cani si arrabbiano", ci dicevano convinti, "le persone si adirano". Ma in realtà nell'Italia contemporanea nessuno si adira e tutti si arrabbiano.
 Lo stilnovo era tanto tempo fa. La lingua si evolve. Oggi "lui" è anche soggetto. E' ammesso persino dalle grammatiche. E le case editrici, nelle norme redazionali, sconsigliano fermamente l'uso di "egli" "ella" "essi".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Nella frase in oggetto prenderei in considerazione anche il pronome alternativo *costoro*.


----------



## MOMO2

simenon said:


> Ecco è proprio quello che dicevo. Sa di scuola. Di regole scolastiche. Maestri e professori (non tutti, per carità, ma molti), se è per questo, consideravano un errore grave l'uso del "lui" come soggetto, che tutti gli scrittori moderni già allora (quando io ero alle elementari) usavano tranquillamente, e ci costringevano a riempire i nostri temi e riassunti di orribili "egli" ed "ella". Un'altra parola vietatissima era "arrabbiarsi". "Solo i cani si arrabbiano", ci dicevano convinti, "le persone si adirano". Ma in realtà nell'Italia contemporanea nessuno si adira e tutti si arrabbiano.
> Lo stilnovo era tanto tempo fa. La lingua si evolve. Oggi "lui" è anche soggetto. E' ammesso persino dalle grammatiche. E le case editrici, nelle norme redazionali, sconsigliano fermamente l'uso di "egli" "ella" "essi".


 
Scusa sai! Ma "lui" è errato come soggetto. Il fatto che sia invalso un uso scorretto non significa che diventi corretto.
Significa solo che è stato accettato, ma da qui a dire che Egli è pari a Lui, ce ne passa!


----------



## simenon

Corretto non è una categoria assoluta. Una cosa scorretta un tempo poi diventa corretta. Perché le lingue si evolvono, come hanno sempre fatto. Per avere un criterio comune si fa riferimento alle grammatiche che, seppure in genere con un po' di ritardo, si adeguano all'uso (quando l'uso è comune a tutto il paese). E le grammatiche di adesso (non quelle degli anni trenta) considerano corretto il lui usato come soggetto (che un tempo era errato). 
Tu che cosa consideri corretto? Quale stadio della lingua italiana? Perché anche molte parole che le grammatiche degli anni trenta considerano corrette, tempo prima (nell'ottocento, nel cinquecento, nel mille, dipende) erano scorrette.
Però hai ragione a dire che "lui" non equivale perfettamente a "egli". Perché in effetti dà al testo una connotazione informale. Per esempio in un saggio serio cercherei di evitarlo. Ma senza sostituirlo con "egli" che ha una connotazione ancora più forte anche se opposta. Una connotazione formale e burocratica. Insomma in quei casi cerco di girare la frase o ripetere il nome, in modo da poter evitare il pronome. Purtroppo. Io sinceramente sarei felice se il "lui-soggetto" perdesse questa connotazione di parlato, perché così finalmente potrei usarlo senza problemi nello scritto, proprio come faccio nel parlato.
Invece sono d'accordo con te su un altro punto: in effetti la virgola tra soggetto e verbo non ci vuole.


----------



## simenon

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Nella frase in oggetto prenderei in considerazione anche il pronome alternativo *costoro*.


 Costoro ha una connotazione negativa.


----------



## MOMO2

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Nella frase in oggetto prenderei in considerazione anche il pronome alternativo *costoro*.


 
Io no: il testo non mi sembra del livello di un "costoro" ...


----------



## marco.cur

Costoro va benissimo.

Dal Devoto-Oli: costoro = proprio di codesti

Dal Sabatini (online)
costui [co-stùi] pron. dimostr. m. sing. (f. costei; pl.m. e f. costoro)

• Questo, questi, con riferimento a persona vicina a chi parla o a chi ascolta o appena nominata, in funzione di sogg., compl. ogg. o, preceduto da prep., compl. indiretto: “Carneade, chi era costui?” (Manzoni); spec. al sing. può avere sign. spreg.: che dice c.?

e quindi è appropriatissimo; la connotazione negativa ce l'ha solo in alcune forme espressive.


----------



## ursu-lab

Alxmrphi said:


> Scusa, credo che qualcosa mi sia sfuggito..
> 
> Un italiano che pensa che 'questi' sia usato solo per il singolare invece di 'questo/questa', non ci capisco.. immagino che se si dovesse usare _questo/a/i/e_ prima di '*erano*', si dovrebbe scegliere tra 'questi / queste'.. ma la domanda di un madrelingua che pensa che sarebbe errato usarlo con qualcosa di diverso dal singolare... non ci arrivo .
> 
> Qualcuno può spiegarmi di cosa parliamo qui?



Glielo spieghiamo, no?
In italiano questi è *singolare *quando usato con funzione di soggetto e significa all'incirca "quest'ultima persona che ho citato nella frase precedente". Per cui l'esitazione e la perplessità al momento di utilizzarlo come semplice pronome dimostrativo plurale con funzione di soggetto è più che lecita, anche per un madrelingua.

Pure io voto decisamente contro *essi *perché troppo scolastico e "grigio". Spezzo una lancia a favore di *costoro * che magari è altrettanto poco usato, è vero, ma sicuramente MOLTO più elegante.


----------



## facciadipietra

Io ritengo che "questi" (inteso come plurale di *questo*!), già proposto da Rub87, sia la scelta migliore in questo contesto.


----------



## ursu-lab

simenon said:


> Oggi "lui" è anche soggetto. E' ammesso persino dalle grammatiche. E le case editrici, nelle norme redazionali, sconsigliano fermamente l'uso di "egli" "ella" "essi".


Confermo: nessuna casa editrice accetterebbe un egli/ella come pronome soggetto in una traduzione letteraria. 
Da una ventina d'anni a questa parte non sono nemmeno più usati nella narrativa italiana (tranne da qualche autore ultrasettantenne). 
Se ne potrebbe dedurre, quindi, che magari andrebbe scartata l'eventualità "essi/e", per gli stessi motivi.


----------



## annapo

Le mastodontiche dimensioni del suo ego non gli impedivano di avere degli amici, *(tali amici erano) *ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio...

Secondo me il soggetto della seconda frase (in rosso) è univocamente determinato e quindi e può essere omesso, si capisce benissimo che sono gli amici a essere _ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio..._


----------



## Alxmrphi

ursu-lab said:
			
		

> Glielo spieghiamo, no?
> In italiano questi è *singolare *quando usato con funzione di soggetto e significa all'incirca "quest'ultima persona che ho citato nella frase precedente". Per cui l'esitazione e la perplessità al momento di utilizzarlo come semplice pronome dimostrativo plurale con funzione di soggetto è più che lecita, anche per un madrelingua.


 
Grazie delle correzioni e la spiegazione!


----------



## MOMO2

simenon said:


> Costoro ha una connotazione negativa.


Scusa Simenon, perché "costoro" ha una connotazione negativa?


----------



## facciadipietra

annapo said:


> Secondo me il soggetto della seconda frase (in rosso) è univocamente determinato e quindi e può essere omesso, si capisce benissimo che sono gli amici a essere _ben allenati ad assecondare il suo atteggiamento tronfio..._


Ci avevo pensato anch'io, ma il contesto più ampio del discorso, che noi non conosciamo, potrebbe far pensare che nel soggetto plurale siano inclusi altri individui oltre agli "amici". Nel caso questa ambiguità sussistesse, "questi" chiarirebbe che il soggetto è l'ultimo gruppo di persone citato. Se non c'è ambiguità in effetti il pronome può essere anche omesso.


----------



## annapo

facciadipietra said:


> Ci avevo pensato anch'io, ma il contesto più ampio del discorso, che noi non conosciamo, potrebbe far pensare che nel soggetto plurale siano inclusi altri individui oltre agli "amici". Nel caso questa ambiguità sussistesse, "questi" chiarirebbe che il soggetto è l'ultimo gruppo di persone citato. Se non c'è ambiguità in effetti il pronome può essere anche omesso.



Nel caso l'ambiguità sussistesse, allora potremmo dare un parere solo in presenza di un contesto più ampio. Per ora il contesto questo è, e su questo ci esprimiamo...


----------



## facciadipietra

Aegidius aveva chiesto un pronome, forse lo riteneva necessario. Ma può darsi di no.


----------



## simenon

MOMO2 said:


> Scusa Simenon, perché "costoro" ha una connotazione negativa?


 Soggettivamente perché al mio orecchio suona connotato negativamente, e spesso ironico (come appunto in Manzoni).

Ma, a parte il mio discutibile orecchio, dice il Garzanti (riporto la definizione per intero): _pron. dimostr. m. sing_. [f. _costei_; pl. m. e f. _costoro_] (_lett_.) questi, questo (indica persona vicina a chi ascolta o anche a chi parla, oppure appena nominata; nell'uso com. acquista sfumatura spreg.): _non voglio nulla da costui_; _che cosa potrà mai fare di utile costei?_; _che vogliono costoro?_

Anche il vocabolario Treccani dice: pron. dimostr. m. (f. _costèi_; pl. m. e f. _costóro_) [lat. _eccu_(_m_) _*istui_, _eccu_(_m_) _*istei_, _eccu_(_m_) _istorum_]. – Questo, questa persona, per indicare (oggi solo nello scritto o in un parlato molto formale), per lo più con valore spreg., persona vicina a chi ascolta o anche vicina a chi parla, oppure persona appena nominata: _che viene a fare qui costui?_; _non voglio niente da costei_; _che vogliono costoro?_; _«Carneade! Chi era costui?» ruminava tra sé don Abbondio_ (Manzoni).


----------



## marco.cur

Infatti, giustamente il Sabatini Coletti dice "può avere significato spregiativo"; quando è usato come soggetto non ce l'ha.

Concordo con facciadipietra; Aegilus aveva chiesto un pronome.
La scelta di dividere il periodo in due frasi separate da un punto, e usare quindi un pronome, può essere una scelta ben precisa. La seconda proposizione assume in questo caso una maggiore incisività e ha più visibilità.


----------



## simenon

marco.cur said:


> Infatti, giustamente il Sabatini Coletti dice "può avere significato spregiativo"; quando è usato come soggetto non ce l'ha.
> 
> Concordo con facciadipietra; Aegilus aveva chiesto un pronome.
> La scelta di dividere il periodo in due frasi separate da un punto, e usare quindi un pronome, può essere una scelta ben precisa. La seconda proposizione assume in questo caso una maggiore incisività e ha più visibilità.


 Ma come quando è usato come soggetto non ce l'ha?
Forse in alcuni casi può non averlo. Ma di certo può anche averlo. Guarda che in molti degli esempi che ho preso dai dizionari il costui è soggetto ed è connotato negativamente. Per esempio in:  _che viene a fare qui costui? Che vogliono costoro?_


----------



## marco.cur

simenon said:


> Ma come quando è usato come soggetto non ce l'ha?
> Forse in alcuni casi può non averlo. Ma di certo può anche averlo. Guarda che in molti degli esempi che ho preso dai dizionari il costui è soggetto ed è connotato negativamente. Per esempio in:  _che viene a fare qui costui? Che vogliono costoro?_


In questo caso si. Ho generalizzato un po' troppo. Comunque nella nostra frase non ce l'ha.


----------

